# a fathers day gift (includes reference)



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

this is my step dads granddaughter, I'm putting on canvas as a gift for fathers day SHHHHHHHHHH....
(reference in corner of 1st pic)


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

i love oversizing eyes


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

no hair bonus!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Another masterpiece in the making.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

kpnuts said:


> Another masterpiece in the making.


LOL I wish!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing so far!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

meli said:


> LOL I wish!


It already is, fantastic work.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

update on this I wish the reference photo was a higher resolution so I could see her eyes better


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It truly is amazing Meli!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That is outstanding, it looks so real.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

i love painting hair its the most fun of all


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@meli, could you please come down to my level and paint something that *isn't* perfect. You are not supposed to be able to walk on water any time you want.

Another outstanding piece of art from meli.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

well as soon as I get the hose for my new airbrush I'll be learning from fresh I'm sure I'll be the worst!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Phew! I can't wait.:wink:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

finished


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Fan-freaking-tastic! As always! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my God, that is nothing short of a-m-azing, I don't know how you do it, I'm truly gobsmacked.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks you 2 I do hope he likes it


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

If I hadn't seen the stages leading up to the finished product, I wouldn't believe it's a real painting. Absolutely fantastic


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is so gorgeous!!!! It looks like a photo not a painting.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've got the video of painting it but I have to wait till fathers day when I give it to him to ask if he's okay with me putting it online as it's not my kid


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

I can't believe how amazing this is!! You are so talented!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Love it and I'm sure he will too!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it arrives Tuesday on a 20 X 30 inch glee canvas


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it came! I ordered 1 for my brother too (it's his daughter) and they love it, this is my mom


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Great job Meli. Brilliant painting. Well done.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

How can anyone not like it, I love it and I don't even know her, a beautiful work of art.


----------

